# Nikkud



## Palestinian

Hi, I have begun studying hebrew but I have a problem with differentiating between different nikkudim in terms of pronunciation, can anyone list the nikkudims (by name) with how to pronounce it with examples from the english language.


----------



## origumi

See here:
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%93_%D7%94%D7%A2%D7%91%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%AA_%D7%91%D7%AA_%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%95

Although it's a Hebrew article, you will easily find a table of huge letters + nikkud + the equivalent Latin vowels.

By the way, the word "nikkud" is always singular.

---

Here you can find English description + names. Second blue table:
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Niqqud


----------



## Palestinian

What's the difference between Qamats, Patach and Chatef Patach


----------



## ks20495

In Modern Hebrew, "Patach," "Kamatz," and "Chataf-Patach" are pronounced the same -- like an "a" in French or Spanish or like a short "ah" in English. 

Also, "Segol," "Tzere," and "Chataf-Segol" are all pronounced like "é" in French or like a short "ei" in English. (However, Israelis sometimes pronounce "Tzere" as a diphthong, like English "b_ay_".)

"Chirik" and "Chirik Male" are both pronounced like "i" in French or Spanish or like a short "ee" in English.

"Cholam Chaser," "Cholam Male," and "Chataf-Kamatz" (!) are all pronounced like "eau" in French, like "o" in Spanish, or like a short "oh" in English.

"Shuruk" and "Kubutz," finally, are both pronouced like "ou" in French, like "u" in a Spanish, or like a short "oo" in English.

The fact that there are multiple symbols for each of these vowels is rooted in the historical phonology of Hebrew. It's very complicated. So, for you (as a new student), it's best just think of each of these symbols not as a separate vowel, but as different ways to represent either "a", "e", "i", "o", or "u".


----------



## Aoyama

> By the way, the word "nikkud" is always singular.


what about nekkudot ?


----------



## ks20495

"נקודה" simply means "dot" or "point."

So, yes, it can be either singular or plural. 

As a matter of fact, it can even be dual: "נקודתיים" (i.e. "two dots") means a "colon."


----------



## Aoyama

In fact, I must be making a mistake between "nek(k)udah" (point, dot) and "nikud" which are _dots placed as vowels_ (diacritical signs) ...
Nekudataim comes from the same logic ["two points", probably a translation from the French "deux points" (colon)].


----------



## ks20495

> In fact, I must be making a mistake between "nek(k)udah" (point, dot) and "nikud" which are dots placed as vowels (diacritical signs) ...



Yes, there is a difference between "נקודה" and "ניקוד." But, that isn't it exactly. In this context, "נקודה" can refer the actual "dot/mark/point" that indicates the vowel. But, "ניקוד" means [the act of] "punctuation" or "vocalization."


----------



## Aoyama

Then, what about the "marks" or "points" for singing religious chants ?


----------



## ks20495

The cantillation marks (marks used for singing religious texts) are called טעמי המקרא. 

"נקודה" is just a generic name for a "dot." The word is sometimes used in the context of "ניקוד" (="punctuation") with the specific meaning of "'vowel dots'".


----------



## Aoyama

Well, for some reasons I had thought that nikud was also used for those cantillation marks you rightly mention.
Thank you.


----------

